# Spiral milling



## Lo-Fi (Dec 9, 2021)

I filmed this over a year ago and just got around to editing it. 

It's shows me setting up and cutting a course pitch spiral in a piece of 32mm silver steel (drill rod) for the column of what became my Quorn project. Enjoy:


----------



## benmychree (Dec 9, 2021)

You could have geared the table screw directly to the spindle of the dividing head using the differential stub drive shaft and avoided the step up gearing, if the worm is able to be disengaged from the worm wheel as can be done on my Brown & Sharpe universal dividing head, even then they use gearing to the worm with leads as short as .670".  What lead were you setting up for?  The text was a bit small for old eyes.


----------

